# مـاذا قالـوا القديسـين عـن العــذراء ...؟؟



## ارووجة (23 سبتمبر 2006)

}⊹الكل ارتكب الخطيئة ماعدا العذراء القديسة مريم التي من أجل كرامة الرب لا أستطيع أن أقبل عنها حتى مجرد السؤال عندما نطرح موضوع الخطيئة للبحث {

⋖ القديس أغسطينوس ⋗

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~







}⊹مريم العذراء حازت من النعمة ليس ما يكفيها أن تكون عذراء طاهرة فحسب بل و بالقدر الذي يؤهلها أن تمنح بشفاعتها البتولية للآخرين لأنها من أجلها قد جاءت {

⋖ القديس جيروم ⋗

-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-







⊹مريم هي التابوت المصفح بالذهب من الداخل و الخارج {

⋖ القديس بروكليس ⋗

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~






}⊹السلام لأم القداسة التي ليس فيها أدنى عيب{ 
⋖ القديس ثيؤدوتس ⋗

-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-






}⊹السلام لمريم المصباح غير المنطفئ {

⋖ القديس كيرلس الكبير ⋗
~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~






⊹}مريم هي نافدة السماء التي سكب منها الله النور الحقيقي على العالم {
⋖ القديس فولجنتيوس ⋗

-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-






}⊹مريم العذراء هي الكرمة المثمرة التي من ثمرتها الإلهية أكلنا فانتقلنا من الموت إلي الحياة{ 
⋖ مار أفرآيم السرياني ⋗
~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~







}⊹مريم هي فردوس الكلمة {
⋖ القديس باسيليوس ⋗

-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-







}⊹مريم هي السماء السرية الجديدة و هي السماء الحاملة اللاهوت {
⋖ القديس مار أفرآيم السرياني ⋗

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~






}⊹مكرمة اكثر من الشاروبيم و ممجدة أكثر من السيرافيم{ 
⋖ القدس يوحنا ذهبي الفم ⋗

-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-​


----------



## ميرنا (23 سبتمبر 2006)

*ميرسى يا اروجه على الاقوال الجميله والصور الروعه *


----------



## ارووجة (23 سبتمبر 2006)

مرسي حبوبة على مرورك الطيب


----------



## دروب (23 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا ارووجتي على هالموضوع الرائع
وعلى هالاختيار الجميل للصور الرائعة للسيدة العذراء امنا
_thank you_ مع تحياتي_ دروب_


----------



## ارووجة (23 سبتمبر 2006)

مرسي حبيبتي  دروووب  على مرورك الطيب


----------



## دروب (23 سبتمبر 2006)

انا دروب عزيزتي ولست حبيبتي دروب انا ولد


----------



## oesi no (23 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرسى على الاقوال والصور ومش هتفرق ولد من بنت كلنا اخوات فى المسيح


----------



## ارووجة (23 سبتمبر 2006)

اسفه ماكنت عارفة
ياهلا خيي دروب


ومرسي oesi_no  على مرورك الطيب


----------



## Coptic Man (23 سبتمبر 2006)

*صور واقوال علي ام النور جميلة اوي

الرب يباركك يا ارووجة*


----------



## ارووجة (23 سبتمبر 2006)

ويبارككم جميعااااا


مرسي  ليكم


----------



## †gomana† (23 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرسي اوى ع الصور الجميلة والاقوال دى 
ربنا معاك


----------



## ارووجة (24 سبتمبر 2006)

يسلمو


----------

